# aparte de SwissQuote que otras opciones hay donde enviar dinero??



## Tin Rope (20 May 2012)

Mi idea es crear un hilo con todas las opciones posibles y con la información necesaria para que cualquiera pueda abrir cuenta si lo ve oportuno.

1.SwissQuote.
Banco Suizo, se puede abrir cuenta online multidivisas, resumen del hilo gracias a cidadell, aquí.

2.Dukascopy, Banco Suizo, con página en español, minimo 50.000 chf, unos 42.000 euros. No pagan intereses, es para invertir en divisas. Se puede contactar en perfecto español por correo electronico o por tlf.
Frédéric Charles
Vice Presidente
Dukascopy Bank SA
+41 22 799 4857
Mantenimiento cuenta:	0 a 0,2% francos suizos, si no abres posiciones en 90 dias, máximo 200 francos por año y cliente.
Descuento 25% Dukascopy - Ferrer Invest[/QUOTE]



3.Bancos Sudafricanos. Algún forero ha hablado algo sobre ellos. En principio no ponen problemas, es necesario una entrevista en la embajada y la cuenta sería en moneda local. Sin embargo la moneda no se comporta nada mal(corregidme si acaso por favor):
EUR/ZAR | Gráfico de conversión de divisas - Yahoo! Finanzas
Alguno queria abrir cuenta por comprobar "diferentes realidades financieras", pues bien yo estoy interesado, MÁS INFO POR FAVOR!!
. El banco sobre el que se ha hablado es éste. Enviado un mensaje con preguntas me contestan que no responden en español, que estarian encantados de atenderme en inglés.

4.Banco chino, con página en español---bastante cutre, usan traductor de google---y *con sede en Madrid*--- . Aparentemente, se comporta como una simple sucursal y tiene otro plus añadido el fondo de garantia de depósitos es *LUXEMBURGO*. PREMIO! Aunque sometido a la jurisdicción hispanistaní.
posibildad de abrir cuenta en yuanes, para diversificar y tal...

Este banco chino creo que nadie ha hablado de él por este foro, yo me lo encontre por ahi, buscando por "internec". Investigad vosotros, a ver que sacmos de él, pero vamos en principio tiene buena pinta además de poder abrir un deposito al 3,6%, no se si continuará vigente...
Tampoco se que ocurriria en caso de corralito o corralón en hispanistán, dad vuestra opinión.

5. tambien he leido sobre hacerse una cuenta en francia y alemania. si me dais info, la cuelgo en este primer post para que esté accesible.

6. Cuenta en Saxo bank, banco de Dinamarca. Info aquí.

7.Banco austriaco

8.Banco alemán

Ale, pues eso a contrastar, a ampliar info, valoraciones, criticas, todo bien recibido.


----------



## micamor (20 May 2012)

Sobre las otras opciones tenemos que clasificarlas en apertura Online y apertura con presencia física.

Sobre las apertura con presencia física, creo que la información que te dan cuando llamas por teléfono, (es decir, contestan a un desconocido), pueden ser muy diferente a la información ofrecida personalmente.

Parece ser, que últimamente los bancos están fijando una cantidad mínima de 100.000€ para abrir cuenta a un No residente. Más bien, es la cantidad que han fijado para entrar en banca privada.

Os pido para aquellos que sepan ingles, que investiguen esta opción:
International bank account - Banking and Cards - International - Barclays


_Bank Saver account
The iBank Saver account helps you build and protect your wealth wherever you are in the world, providing you access to a range of savings and investments. The benefits include:
Savings and deposit accounts in a range of currencies
A range of investment solutions offered through the Barclays Group
International telephone and online banking1
Quick and secure international payments from some savings accounts
Mortgage services for buying property in your home country or abroad3.
To qualify you must deposit and maintain a *balance of £10,000* or more (or currency equivalent) in cash or investments across your Barclays international banking accounts._


----------



## Tin Rope (20 May 2012)

Barclays bank es inglés, osease otra opción más, pá eso de diversificar. 

Mi idea es hacer de mamporrero, en cuanto tengamos información fresquita la cuelgo en primer post.


----------



## anlloge (20 May 2012)

Respecto a BNP (Francia, no Luxemburgo) creo que se puede abrir vía internet, pero no controlo francés, así que a ver si alguien puede ver los enlaces y aclararlo.
Por cierto, ¿se puede saber si este banco está expuesto a la deuda griega?
Bueno, los enlaces:

BNP Paribas : accès aux comptes, produits et services de votre banque en ligne, ouverture d'un compte bancaire BNP Paribas sur Internet et mobile

https://www.secure.bnpparibas.net/b...gence_20090901074131&bloc=Ouvrez_votre_compte


----------



## Enterao (20 May 2012)

no meteria yo la pasta en un banco chino ni aunque tuviese certeza absoluta del corralito..


----------



## IVNP71 (20 May 2012)

Ing polska


----------



## Tacaño (20 May 2012)

HALIFAX, que alguien llame:

If you are a non-UK resident and wish to find out about the savings products that may be available to you, please call the International Banking team on 0800 876 6555


----------



## bentox (20 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ing polska



Creo que para la mayoria de nosotros es imposible,(si no estoy equivocado) es solo para residentes, como la mayoria de sucursales ING en los diferentes paises


----------



## Tin Rope (20 May 2012)

Tacaño dijo:


> HALIFAX, que alguien llame:
> 
> If you are a non-UK resident and wish to find out about the savings products that may be available to you, please call the International Banking team on 0800 876 6555



Halifax tiene sucursal en calle Serrano de Madrid. Si no recuerdo mal tenia otra en la Zona cero. "Disfrutaba" yo mi hipoteca en aquel banco, mucho ha llovido de aquello. 

Quien sabe si se podrá abrir una cuenta en Uk desde la ofician serrano. A ver quien se informa y nos lo cuenta.


----------



## Tacaño (20 May 2012)

Llamar también a este 297-588-0101:

Aruba - Non-Resident Savings Account


----------



## serhost (20 May 2012)

Otra opción de llevar dinero:







E ING España al menos deja hacer login con un pasaporte, no sé si además exigen residencia, pero creo que con domicilio en el país basta.

Por cierto ¿no se puede contratar algún servicio de reenvío de correspondencia en el otro país?


----------



## Tin Rope (20 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> no meteria yo la pasta en un banco chino ni aunque tuviese certeza absoluta del corralito..



El banco es Chino, pero tiene su *sede en Luxemburgo* como he contado.
Otra cosa seria si abres una cuenta en Pekin, pero no; hablamos de abrir una cuetna en Madrid y acogerse en caso de problematica a la ley Luxemburguesa. Y en caso de quiebra al fondo de garnatia de depósitos de Luxemburgo que me da un millón más de garantia que el Español.

Lo que no tengo ni idea y pregunto es en caso de corralito que pasaria con los depósitos alli ubicados... 

Y sí, lo sé me explico como un libro cerrado.


----------



## anlloge (20 May 2012)

Lo de ser chino me genera alguna duda, no por que piense que no tenga amplitud de fondos, que imagino que los bancos chinos a día de hoy deben de tenerla, sino por la estabilidad política que pueda haber en un futuro y la incidencia sobre los bancos.
Por otra parte si abres directamente la cuenta en la sede de Luxemburgo sera una cosa, pero la sucursal española indica en las "condiciones generales" que está ese contrato esta sometido a la legislacion española

_14. LEGISLACIÓN Y FUERO 

El presente contrato se rige por la Ley Española. Siempre que la Ley así lo permita y en tanto en cuanto el 
presente contrato no afecte a consumidores finales, ambas partes se someten expresamente al fuero de 
los Tribunales de Madrid capital, con renuncia a cualquier otro fuero que pudiera corresponderles, para 
cuantas reclamaciones judiciales puedan suscitarse entre ICBC y el Cliente. _


----------



## Tin Rope (20 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> Lo de ser chino me genera alguna duda, no por que piense que no tenga amplitud de fondos, que imagino que los bancos chinos a día de hoy deben de tenerla, sino por la estabilidad política que pueda haber en un futuro y la incidencia sobre los bancos.
> Por otra parte si abres directamente la cuenta en la sede de Luxemburgo sera una cosa, pero la sucursal española indica en las "condiciones generales" que está ese contrato esta sometido a la legislacion española
> 
> _14. LEGISLACIÓN Y FUERO
> ...



Añado la info al primer post. 

Entiendo que si es consumidor final, será el domicilio de éste, osease, madrid, vigo, barcelona, cadiz, que viene siendo Hispanistan igualmente...

Pero entiendo que sigue cubierto como dije de FGD Luxemburgo, y en caso de quiebra de Bankia y el correspondiente efecto dominó para todos los bancos hispanistanies, el banco CHINORRIS este se salvaria de la quema, cierto?? no así de un corralito, me equivoco??


----------



## anlloge (20 May 2012)

La ley es la española. El fuero se refiere a que los tribunales de Madrid son los competentes en caso de un pleito, salvo si afectase a un tercero que no forma parte de ese contrato y que, consecuentemente, no firmó el sometimiento a ese fuero. En ese caso el tribunal podría ser de otro lugar de España, pero la normativa es la española.


----------



## anlloge (20 May 2012)

Estoy mirando el BCEE de Luxemburgo, pero como de tanto dar vueltas ando algo "gagá" ::::, a ver si alguien confirma si se puede abrir vía internet. Mirad la tercera posibilidad de las siguientes:

https://www.bcee.lu/Devenir-client

así como la documentación que piden:

https://www.bcee.lu/Contact/Demande-d'entrée-en-relation-d'affaires2


----------



## micamor (20 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> Estoy mirando el BCEE de Luxemburgo, pero como de tanto dar vueltas ando algo "gagá" ::::, a ver si alguien confirma si se puede abrir vía internet. Mirad la tercera posibilidad de las siguientes:
> 
> https://www.bcee.lu/Devenir-client
> 
> ...




No se puede abrir vía internet.
En banca privada te piden 100.000€.
Según creo si te presentas allí, puede que te abran una cuenta con menos cantidad.
Ahora bien, existe un formulario, que rellenas y te genera un PDF, lo envías por correo a los servicios centrales del Banco, y pueden decidir si te abren una cuenta o no. Es decir, el servicio de abrir sin ir, lo tienes. Otra cosa, es que acepten.
También tienes que enviar copias notariales del pasaporte.
Nóminas.
Justificante que tienes dinero.
Justificante que no te hace falta dinero.
ETC, y según dicen si la respuesta es negativa, no te dan explicaciones.


----------



## Bubble Boy (20 May 2012)

estáis hablando del banco chino como si fuera una sucursal de un todo a cien y es el poderoso Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, el Santander Chino, el banco más grande del mundo.


----------



## picor (20 May 2012)

aunque no sea estrictamente enviar dinero, que tal fondos de inversión de gestoras extranjeras dentro de lo que cabe "fiables"?


----------



## Carrilet (21 May 2012)

La filial en Chile de uno de los principales bancos canadienses quizá no sería una mala opción. Los depósitos en cuenta de ahorro están cubiertos al 100 % por el fondo de garantía (no todos los países latinoamericanos lo tienen) y además está el hecho de que la matriz sea una entidad con músculo suficiente como para aportar capital en caso necesario.

Scotiabank

SBIF.cl: Conozca SBIF - Garantía Estatal y Preferencias para los Depósitos y Captaciones

Un saludo


----------



## Tin Rope (21 May 2012)

Carrilet dijo:


> La filial en Chile de uno de los principales bancos canadienses quizá no sería una mala opción. Los depósitos en cuenta de ahorro están cubiertos al 100 % por el fondo de garantía (no todos los países latinoamericanos lo tienen) y además está el hecho de que la matriz sea una entidad con músculo suficiente como para aportar capital en caso necesario.
> 
> Scotiabank
> 
> ...



Eres chileno?? tienes tú cuenta ahi??
Lo digo porque parece que lo cuentas con mucha seguridad. No habia pensado en un pais sudamericano, la verdad. 

He mirado el enlace que pones y no he visto nada para no residentes.

Canta todo lo que sepas :


----------



## cnk57 (21 May 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> Mi idea es crear un hilo con todas las opciones posibles y con la información necesaria para que cualquiera pueda abrir cuenta si lo ve oportuno.



Saxo Bank 

Es danés, no español. Dinamarca no está en el euro. 
Cubierto por el FGD danés.
No da intereses, porque es para operar en bolsa (forex, futuros, acciones, cfds, etfs). (Por eso tal vez, no haya que declararlo en hacienda, pero no lo sé seguro).

La cuénta mínima eran
10k (pero puede que la hayan bajado).
La cuenta puede estar en cualquier divisa, a parte de que si te pones a jugar
puedes acabar comprando rupias.

Se puede abrir una cuenta on-line en pocos días. Tienes contacto directo
con ellos en castellano por e-mail y teléfono (teléfono de Madrid).
Puedes dar poderes a tu cónyuge.
El primer ingreso ha de ser una transferencia, pero luego puedes
ingresar fondos (cualquier cantidad) con tarjeta de crédito, o con tarjeta de débito (gratis). Para sacar dinero es por transferencia. No dan tarjetas.
Son muy estrictos en las transferencias: destinatario y beneficiario han de ser la misma persona: tú. 

Las plataformas para operar en bolsa son buenísimas. (Las mejores del mercado).


Creo que es absolutamente fiable, pero en todo caso aquí
es donde puedes ir a montar una cacerolada:

Saxo Bank a/S

aunque en Madrid tiene un despacho, si te pilla más cerca.

En todo caso, pienso que es mucho más fiable que swissquote.

Tiene un conocido equipo de ciclismo, con un corredor de Pinto, creo.


Hope it helps.


----------



## Enterao (21 May 2012)

Tacaño dijo:


> Llamar también a este 297-588-0101:
> 
> Aruba - Non-Resident Savings Account


----------



## Tin Rope (21 May 2012)

Abrir cuenta en Saxo bank
telefonos para contacto:

91 769 69 70 | 900 998 318 (Gratuito desde línea fija)




cnk57 dijo:


> *Saxo Bank
> *
> Es danés, no español. Dinamarca no está en el euro.
> Cubierto por el FGD danés.
> ...


----------



## Rexter (21 May 2012)

Según he visto para abrir la cuenta en saxo bank trader son 10000 $, pero con 2000$ pdías abrir una cuenta saxo bank minitrader, aunque no se que diferencias hay.


----------



## freddyvoorhees (22 May 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> Halifax tiene sucursal en calle Serrano de Madrid. Si no recuerdo mal tenia otra en la Zona cero. "Disfrutaba" yo mi hipoteca en aquel banco, mucho ha llovido de aquello.
> 
> Quien sabe si se podrá abrir una cuenta en Uk desde la ofician serrano. A ver quien se informa y nos lo cuenta.



Yo me puedo pasar un día de estos (no lo garantizo del todo, pero no debería tener problema). ¿Qué habría que preguntar exactamente?


----------



## chorizoypanceta (22 May 2012)

Una pregunta referente al caso que se dé un corralito, aunque seguramente haya sido contestada antes ya.

¿No estaríamos a salvo si desde el broker de nuestro banco compramos acciones de empresas extranjeras?


----------



## uranoscopus (22 May 2012)

hola, y que os parece este banco italiano? Es broker pero tambien banco y le respalda el fondo de garantia de Italia. Ademas en español.

IWBank S.p.A.


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 May 2012)

Otro broker a considerar es INTERACTIVE BROKERS. 

El mínimo para abrir la cuenta es 10.000 dólares (o equivalente en euros). El mantenimiento mensual creo que es de 10 euros (si no operas). Las transferencias de IB a otra cuenta a tu nombre es de 2 euros.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 May 2012)

He añadido información en el hilo de SaxoBank, básicamente: no hay comisiones ni gastos de mantenimiento (solo por operar) y el saldo mínimo es 10.000€ pero este mes tienen la "oferta de primavera" para saldos mínimos de 2.000€.


----------



## Desi (22 May 2012)

bentox dijo:


> Creo que para la mayoria de nosotros es imposible,(si no estoy equivocado) es solo para residentes, como la mayoria de sucursales ING en los diferentes paises



Yo hablé hace poco con ING Holanda, y no es necesario ser residente para abrir una cuenta allí. Se puede hacer online.


----------



## felitic (22 May 2012)

El único problema de Barclays es que ha sido intervenido y tiene un rating de BBB+...
No me fío, además la economía en UK no está muy boyante...



micamor dijo:


> Sobre las otras opciones tenemos que clasificarlas en apertura Online y apertura con presencia física.
> 
> Sobre las apertura con presencia física, creo que la información que te dan cuando llamas por teléfono, (es decir, contestan a un desconocido), pueden ser muy diferente a la información ofrecida personalmente.
> 
> ...


----------



## micamor (22 May 2012)

Vamos a ver.
Si estamos buscando un banco en el extranjero, es para ingresar como mínimo 10.000€. Para 2000€, con todos los respetos, los guardamos en casa, si no queremos euros, pues compramos oro, plata, dolares, Francos Suizos, etc.

La diferencia entre la cuenta minitrader, es que cobran más comisión en las operaciones financieras (forex), pero si lo quieres para guardar el dinero, te da lo mismo.







alvarexter dijo:


> Según he visto para abrir la cuenta en saxo bank trader son 10000 $, pero con 2000$ pdías abrir una cuenta saxo bank minitrader, aunque no se que diferencias hay.


----------



## taipan (22 May 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Yo hablé hace poco con ING Holanda, y no es necesario ser residente para abrir una cuenta allí. Se puede hacer online.




Puedes dar mas datos, por favor.
Segun otros foreros que han hecho la consulta no se podía, y creo que es una opcion muy interesante para diversificar.


----------



## Tin Rope (22 May 2012)

dukascopy, banco suizo, página en español.

Les he mandado unas preguntas por formulario de contacto en español y me han contestado:


Spoiler



Le confirmo que tenemos diferentes personas que le pueden atender en español.
La cuenta de ahorros se puede mas considerar como una cuenta corriente con acceso internet y tarjeta de crédito; *no da intereses*.
El depósito mínimo es de €50'000.
La cuenta principal que producimos es la cuenta de negocio sobre las divisas y la plataforma considerada como una de las mejores del mundo.
Me quedo a su disposición por cualquier asunto mas.
Atentamente.

Frédéric Charles
Vice Presidente
Dukascopy Bank SA
+41 22 799 4857


----------



## vidarr (22 May 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> dukascopy, banco suizo, página en español.
> 
> Les he mandado unas preguntas por formulario de contacto en español y me han contestado:
> 
> ...



¿Te ha contestado el vicepresidente del banco? ::


----------



## sapoconcho (22 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


>



Sí, parecerá guasón, pero Aruba es el paraíso de la fuga de capitales. Una pieza fundamental en el famoso "sandwich holandés" que emplean, presuntamente, Endesa, Santander y otros grandes patriotas... para que luego nos pidan a nosotros que aguantemos aquí el dinero...


----------



## Tin Rope (22 May 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Te ha contestado el vicepresidente del banco? ::



¡y que te pensabas! soy un hombre de posibles...inocho:


----------



## mektgn (23 May 2012)

Hola, pues aquí os cuento mis investigaciones sobre *cómo abrir cuenta en Francia en Cortal Consors y BNP Paribas:*

Ayer llamé a Cortal Consors Francia, al teléfono de información para abrir una cuenta para extranjeros (el livret al 3,25%, con 75.000€ de tope y con 50€ de regalo), que aparece cuando vas a abrir la cuenta en color verde.

Antes había llamado a la oficina de Barcelona de BNP Paribas y allí me informaron que ojo! ahora para particulares el importe mínimo para abrir una cuenta con ellos es de 500.000€, tenía que llamar directamente a Francia, y que seguramente también atendían en inglés.

Pues me decido a llamar a Cortal Consors con mi francés muy oxidado y la verdad es que me antendieron muy bien. Me dijeron que no hay ningún problema para abrir cuenta online desde España y que las condiciones son exactamente las mismas que para un residente francés. Me pidieron datos y me mandarán documentación para rellenar.

El único problema que veo es que este banco perteneciente a BNP Paribas NO DISPONE DE NINGUNA OFICINA FISICA EN FRANCIA para retirar el dinero y sólo funcionan via transferencia o cheque (Lo mismo que Swissquote a quienes también llamé y más de lo mismo).

*Mi duda es: creéis que los de La Casta podrían llegar poner algún impuesto para todas las transferencias entrantes desde el extranjero??? Se sabe si ocurrió algo parecido en Argentina u otro país?*

Si se quiere tener la posibilidad de retirar el dinero in situ, habría que hacerlo en el BNP Paribas normal, www.bnparisbas.net, presentándose físicamente en oficina física para abrir la cuenta y con condiciones bastante peores a Cortal Consors. Así me informaron vía chat a través del cual se puede programar cita para apertura en la delegación deseada.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (23 May 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Hola, ....*Mi duda es: creéis que los de La Casta podrían llegar poner algún impuesto para todas las transferencias entrantes desde el extranjero??? Se sabe si ocurrió algo parecido en Argentina u otro país?*
> 
> ...
> 
> Saludos.



Eso lo veo difícil ya que puedes disponer de tarjeta de crédito y pagar y hacer retiradas en cajeros.

El impuesto que van a meter es Patrimonio.


----------



## roygbiv (23 May 2012)

No sé si alguien lo ha intentado ya, pero, en cualquier caso: acabo de escribirle a la gente de *Triodos UK* para ver si sería posible abrir una cuenta allí desde España. Ya os diré que me responden, y si al final es posible lo documentaré todo en algún sitio, en condiciones.


----------



## kosfer (23 May 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> dukascopy, banco suizo, página en español.
> 
> Les he mandado unas preguntas por formulario de contacto en español y me han contestado:
> 
> ...





La cuenta de Dukascopy si que tiene cuota de mantenimiento no? 

Apertura	Gratuito
Cierre **	Gratuito
Mantenimiento *	0 a 0,2% francos suizos 
al año por cliente
* En principio, cuentas de ahorros sólo se ofrecen a los usuarios del SWFX - Swiss FX Marketplace. A partir de la apertura, cuentas de ahorro son gratuitas para los clientes que han tenido al menos una posición abierta en el SWFX - Swiss FX Marketplace durante los últimos 90 días. A lo contrario, Dukascopy Bank SA puede cobrar cuotas de mantenimiento hasta el 0,2% anual del saldo promedio, pero al menos 50 francos suizos cada 90 días, siempre y cuando no haya una posición operada/abierta. Cuotas de Mantenimiento están limitadas a 200 francos suizos por año y por cliente, independientemente del número de operaciones y sub-cuentas de ahorro de cada cliente.

Si a alguien le interesa aquí se pueden conseguir comisiones más baratas y tal vez él también os pueda echar una mano: Descuento 25% Dukascopy - Ferrer Invest


----------



## Tin Rope (23 May 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Hola, pues aquí os cuento mis investigaciones sobre *cómo abrir cuenta en Francia en Cortal Consors y BNP Paribas:*
> 
> Ayer llamé a Cortal Consors Francia, al teléfono de información para abrir una cuenta para extranjeros (el livret al 3,25%, con 75.000€ de tope y con 50€ de regalo), que aparece cuando vas a abrir la cuenta en color verde.
> 
> ...



Pueden hacer lo que le salga de los huevos, pero que sea eficiente. Y cobrar impuestos por hacer transferencias, pues como que no, directamente no haces transferencias. 

Podrias burlarlo abriendo una cuenta en un banco presencial en el extranjero y enviando ahi las transferencias. Luego en un viajecito lo sacas, en Portugal, Francia, Gibraltar mismamente.

Lo que podrían hacer es que con acuerdos de colaboración entre países(sobre todo "socios" UE o quizá suiza) te fundan; y te reconviertan a neopesetas directamentamente. Pero sería como medidas extremas. 

Hay muchos hilos abiertos al respecto, informate por ahi.



kosfer dijo:


> La cuenta de Dukascopy si que tiene cuota de mantenimiento no?
> 
> Apertura	Gratuito
> Cierre **	Gratuito
> ...



Añadida tu info, gracias.


----------



## alfa romeo (23 May 2012)

cuidado!

los de scotiabank en la argentina del corralito, dejaron a los ahorristas agarrados de la brocha, como todos los bancos con sede allí.

aqui podeis ver una manifestacion de empleados y ahorristas frente a la embajada de canadá en junio del 2002.

Marcha Embajada 27/06/2002

desconozco cual fue la argucia legal, pero ni el fondo de ganantía de canadá ni la casa matriz de scotia se hicieron cargo.


----------



## vidarr (23 May 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> cuidado!
> 
> los de scotiabank en la argentina del corralito, dejaron a los ahorristas agarrados de la brocha, como todos los bancos con sede allí.
> 
> ...



De ahí la importancia de hacerlo fuera, y no en una simple sucursal local como la del Deutsche Bank de Madrid, etc. Si abres una cuenta en un banco suizo/británico/canadiense en Suiza/UK/Canadá, las leyes vigentes son las locales, no las españolas.


----------



## Tin Rope (23 May 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> De ahí la importancia de hacerlo fuera, y no en una simple sucursal local como la del Deutsche Bank de Madrid, etc. Si abres una cuenta en un banco suizo/británico/canadiense en Suiza/UK/Canadá, las leyes vigentes son las locales, no las españolas.



Pues si,eso creo yo, el kit de la cuestión es: mi dinero está en un banco domiciliado en...

En este caso fue Argentina y la cagaron.

Mis dudas están en si domicilio mi dinero Francia, Italia, Portugal, Alemania, me agarraran de los huevos por convenios entre los países o no se pondrán de acuerdo y cada país a su bola.

E incluso si se ponen de acuerdo y exigen a Suiza tambien. Aqui ya lo veo más dificil todavia, pero podrían imponer medidas de presión a Suiza y éstos bajarse los pantalones.

O incluso, suponiendo que Grecia, Italia, Portugal y España quebren, dejen de pagar su deuda, posterior corralito y pánico....¿¿¿EN TODA EUROPA??? Y no induciria al pánico a los ahorradores Suizos, incluso UK o Luxemburgo y se estenderia a todo OCCIDENTE. buffff

ya sé que son muchas congeturas, pero es que Uk y EEUU están casi peor que Europa. Con miles y miles de millones sin respaldo y con deuda que les sale por las orejas...

Yo estoy acojonado sinceramente. Es que de estallar pude estallar un problemón muy gordo, crack mundial. 

Bueno, bueno, dejo ya de previsiones catastrofistas...que me entra de todo


----------



## mecaweto (23 May 2012)

Buenas. Recordaba haber leido en burbuja sobre otro banco online que no requería presencia física para abrir cuenta, esta vez de Austria. He encontrado el mensaje:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5005855-post79.html

La única pega que le encuentro es que está todo en alemán, pero el traductor del Google Chrome lo deja todo bastante comprensible.


----------



## chosnek (23 May 2012)

He estado leyendo por el foro los problemas que tienen algunos foreros interesados en abrir una cuenta corriente en Alemania. En este caso se trata del banco DKB ( Deutsche Kredit Bank ) y su cuenta online sin gastos de ningún tipo.

DKB-Cash - Das kostenlose Girokonto-Paket - Deutsche Kreditbank AG

El único requisito para los no residentes es que su banco español les selle el documento adjunto para dar fe de su identitad. Además de los contratos firmados, se deberá aportar una copia del DNI, y una factura de teléfono, electricidad o agua, donde figure el nombre del titular de la cuenta y el domicilio.

La tarjeta de crédito visa, permite sacar dinero en todos los cajeros del mundo con el logotipo de visa gratuitamente.


----------



## Tin Rope (24 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Buenas. Recordaba haber leido en burbuja sobre otro banco online que no requería presencia física para abrir cuenta, esta vez de Austria. He encontrado el mensaje:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5005855-post79.html
> 
> La única pega que le encuentro es que está todo en alemán, pero el traductor del Google Chrome lo deja todo bastante comprensible.





chosnek dijo:


> He estado leyendo por el foro los problemas que tienen algunos foreros interesados en abrir una cuenta corriente en Alemania. En este caso se trata del banco DKB ( Deutsche Kredit Bank ) y su cuenta online sin gastos de ningún tipo.
> 
> DKB-Cash - Das kostenlose Girokonto-Paket - Deutsche Kreditbank AG
> 
> ...



añadido al primer post. gracias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> añadido al primer post. gracias.



No has incluido al Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx


----------



## roygbiv (24 May 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha intentado ya, pero, en cualquier caso: acabo de escribirle a la gente de *Triodos UK* para ver si sería posible abrir una cuenta allí desde España. Ya os diré que me responden, y si al final es posible lo documentaré todo en algún sitio, en condiciones.



Pues no, no se puede sin tener una cuenta ya abierta en UK — ¿y para qué a tomarme tantas molestias desde otro país si ya tuviera una, almas de cántaro? Éste es el párrafo relevante de su mensaje:



> Thank you for your email and interest in opening an account with Triodos Bank. We offer a range of savings accounts for personal customers.
> 
> People living outside the UK can open accounts with Triodos. If you apply for your account by sending your application to us in the post, your opening deposit must be made by cheque. The cheque must be drawn on a personal sterling account held in your own name, and be made payable to yourself. We will not accept a cheque made out in a foreign currency as an opening deposit for an account. If you apply for your account online, your opening deposit must be transferred electronically from (one of) your nominated account(s). The opening deposit must be sent in sterling from another bank in the UK. *If you don't already have a sterling account in the UK then you will not be able to open an account with Triodos*.
> 
> You can find out more about our personal savings accounts at the link below. Some of our accounts are only available to UK residents so do look out for this in the ‘for who’ tab when reading about each account, to find out if you are eligible or not.


----------



## elquetraelashostias (25 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No has incluido al Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx



EstudianteTesorero, tienes un privado.

Saludos!


----------



## nekcab (25 May 2012)

Ya se ha mencionado que Inglaterra y EE.UU en caso de crack mundial, tienen serios problemas con su actual deuda, y evidentemente no saldrían inmunes.

De todas formas, incluyo al Barclays como banco que permite abrir cuenta a NON-RESIDENTS

Luego, una question que el forero "chorizoypanceta" también me la estoy haciendo yo:


chorizoypanceta dijo:


> Una pregunta referente al caso que se dé un corralito, aunque seguramente haya sido contestada antes ya.
> 
> ¿No estaríamos a salvo si desde el broker de nuestro banco compramos acciones de empresas extranjeras?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

Otra alternativa que acabo de encontrar y parece interesante: 

https://www.keytradebank.lu

Banco de trading en Luxemburgo, comisiones muy bajas, mantenimientos gratuitos, e incluyen cuentas de ahorro y plazos fijo con 1.6% de intereses. La única pega es que creo que no te dan IBAN própio (mi pequeña obsesión), pero en general tiene tanta o mejor pinta que SQB.


----------



## uranoscopus (25 May 2012)

Buenas tardes

Keytrade si que tiene buena pinta. Pero ademas del de Luxemburgo, tiene bancos en Belgica y Suiza. Es el 1º banco online de Belgica, y viendo su web se puede abrir una cuenta online sin ser residente. Acabo de comprobarlo.

https://www.keytradebank.com

Y ademas puedes pedir una tarjeta.

Prefiero abrir la cuenta en un banco de UE que de Suiza.

Saludos



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Otra alternativa que acabo de encontrar y parece interesante:
> 
> https://www.keytradebank.lu
> 
> Banco de trading en Luxemburgo, comisiones muy bajas, mantenimientos gratuitos, e incluyen cuentas de ahorro y plazos fijo con 1.6% de intereses. La única pega es que creo que no te dan IBAN própio (mi pequeña obsesión), pero en general tiene tanta o mejor pinta que SQB.


----------



## anlloge (25 May 2012)

El banco es originario de Bélgica, pertenece a este Grupo:

Particuliers | Crédit Agricole

..y estas son las tarifas (lo de las tarjetas no sé si lo permiten además de la matriz en Bélgica las filiales de Luxemburgo y Suiza):

https://www.keytradebank.com/pdf/tariffs2011_en.pdf


----------



## micamor (25 May 2012)

¿Que opinais?
Está en ESpaña, pero con fondo de garantía Francés
Además pertenece a BNP Paribas, con buen rating.
Cortal Consors - El broker para un mundo en evolución


----------



## Panchito4 (25 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> ¿Que opinais?
> Está en ESpaña, pero con fondo de garantía Francés
> Además pertenece a BNP Paribas, con buen rating.
> Cortal Consors - El broker para un mundo en evolución



Yo también estuve fisgando ayer por su web. Lo que no pude aclarar es si te dan IBAN propio o es una cuenta omnibus. Llamaré la próxima semana para que me lo aclaren. Tienen cuentas de ahorro remuneradas y un montón de productos de inversión.


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 May 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> Yo también estuve fisgando ayer por su web. Lo que no pude aclarar es si te dan IBAN propio o es una cuenta omnibus. Llamaré la próxima semana para que me lo aclaren. Tienen cuentas de ahorro remuneradas y un montón de productos de inversión.



¿Podrías explicar que es lo de la cuenta omnibuis? Gracias.


----------



## Panchito4 (25 May 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar que es lo de la cuenta omnibuis? Gracias.



La cuenta no se abre a tu nombre, y el dinero se deposita en una cuenta conjunta de todos los clientes, es muy común en el mundo de la bolsa, sobre todo cuando compras valores extranjeros.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Prefiero abrir la cuenta en un banco de UE que de Suiza.



¿Què problema ves con Suiza? ¿No se supone que el secreto bancario, su independencia y estabilidad de los CHF son todo ventajas?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> ¿Que opinais?
> Está en ESpaña, pero con fondo de garantía Francés
> Además pertenece a BNP Paribas, con buen rating.
> Cortal Consors - El broker para un mundo en evolución



Esto te protege de la fallida, pero no del corralito ni de la conversión devaluada a neo-pesetas.... :


----------



## Rexter (26 May 2012)

¿Y no hay algún banco Noruego que permita llevar los ahorros? Tengo entendido que Noruega está bien económicamente y que sis bancos no tienen grandes problemas. Y al tener otra divisa supongo que tenemos más seguridad.


----------



## micamor (26 May 2012)

Pongo este post aquí, al ser mas adecuado. Aunque hay algunos comentarios en el otro hilo que habla de SQT.

En ING luxemburgo https://www.ing.lu/ING/FR/Particuliers/index.htm se puede abrir cuenta. Según se dice en el otro hilo, hay que personarse allí, pero de forma online te permite poner todos los datos, incluidos España como país de domicilio y residencia fiscal.

Hace un tiempo, lo estuve mirando, y solo permitía a los países limítrofes. Esto quiere decir que están abiertos ahora al resto del mundo. Se han dado cuenta del negocio, posiblemente son lectores de burbuja.

Alguien que sea atrevido y solicite una cuenta.

Por cierto, la cuenta en Luxemburgo está cubierta por el Fondo de Garantía de Luxemburgo.


----------



## 0absoluto (26 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Otra alternativa que acabo de encontrar y parece interesante:
> 
> https://www.keytradebank.lu
> 
> Banco de trading en Luxemburgo, comisiones muy bajas, mantenimientos gratuitos, e incluyen cuentas de ahorro y plazos fijo con 1.6% de intereses. La única pega es que creo que no te dan IBAN própio (mi pequeña obsesión), pero en general tiene tanta o mejor pinta que SQB.



He estalo leyendo las FAQ del KeyTradeBank de Suiza (www.keytradebank.ch), y al igual que en el de Luxemburgo, no te dan un IBAN propio :´(
Para hacer transferencias a tu cuenta tienes que enviarlas a un IBAN genérico (el ultimo digito varia segun la divisa en la que quieras la pasta) y rellenar en el campo de Información: tu número de cuenta y tu nombre.
Así que, para mí queda descartado.


----------



## sapoconcho (26 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Pongo este post aquí, al ser mas adecuado. Aunque hay algunos comentarios en el otro hilo que habla de SQT.
> 
> En ING luxemburgo https://www.ing.lu/ING/FR/Particuliers/index.htm se puede abrir cuenta. Según se dice en el otro hilo, hay que personarse allí, pero de forma online te permite poner todos los datos, incluidos España como país de domicilio y residencia fiscal.
> 
> ...



Esto fue lo que me contestaron a mí el 13 de abril de este año. No sé si habrán cambiado recientemente de política:


> Indeed, opening an account online is reserved for residents of the 5 coubtries you mention (Spain is not one of them).
> Shortcut to: Conditions for opening an online account - ING - Become client online
> 
> As you do not meet one of the criteria required to open an ING Luxembourg online account, you can always open an ING Luxembourg account by going to one of our branches.
> ...


----------



## Manu14 (26 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Pongo este post aquí, al ser mas adecuado. Aunque hay algunos comentarios en el otro hilo que habla de SQT.
> 
> En ING luxemburgo https://www.ing.lu/ING/FR/Particuliers/index.htm se puede abrir cuenta. Según se dice en el otro hilo, hay que personarse allí, pero de forma online te permite poner todos los datos, incluidos España como país de domicilio y residencia fiscal.
> 
> ...



He probado y no deja poner como país de domicilio España, solo Alemania, Belgica, Francia, Paises Bajos y por supuesto Luxemburgo.
En cambio si que está abierto a que tu residencia fiscal sea España, pero ante la imposibilidad de dar una dirección española.......... no se puede hacer.
Salu2.


----------



## Manu14 (26 May 2012)

Será una paranoia mía, seguramente infundada, pero las entidades que nome dan IBAN propio, no me molan nada.
Salu2.


----------



## quijotin (27 May 2012)

¿Nadie se ha planteado Gibraltar como opción? ¿Qué opinión os merecen los bancos gibraltareños? 

Siempre que se trate de dinero A supongo que será igual de legal que cualquier otro país de la UE.


----------



## DEREC (27 May 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> La cuenta de Dukascopy si que tiene cuota de mantenimiento no?
> 
> Apertura	Gratuito
> Cierre **	Gratuito
> ...



Si usas el IB Molecule 6 los descuentos son todavia mayores en las comisiones de trading, 45 %.


----------



## santia (28 May 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> ¿Y no hay algún banco Noruego que permita llevar los ahorros? Tengo entendido que Noruega está bien económicamente y que sis bancos no tienen grandes problemas. Y al tener otra divisa supongo que tenemos más seguridad.




Noruega es un país europeo solvente que, además, está fuera de la zona euro. País petrolero y lleno de recursos naturales. Solvente porque es el país con menor riesgo de impago mundial. Por ello, su divisa, NOK, es una divisa refugio, al estilo del CHF. Además, su gobierno tiene el segundo mayor SWF (Sovereign Wealth Fund) mundial por tamaño. 

El principal banco noruego es el DNB. Y, para mayor tranquilidad aún, su principal accionista, con el 34%, es el gobierno de Noruega (a través del Norwegian Ministry of Trade and Industry).

En la actualidad, DNB exige un mínimo de 100.000 euros para abrir una cuenta.


----------



## Manu14 (28 May 2012)

Personalmente la opción DKB  va ganando fuerza, como complemento de SQB.
Eso sí gracias a navegadores que traducen automáticamente la página como Google Chrome, porque de alemán .........
Salu2.


----------



## Actarus (28 May 2012)

Por si es de vuestro interés he encontrado un PDF con las garantías de cada banco cantonal en Suiza. La que da el estado federal y que se aplica a TODOS los bancos es de 100.000 CHF. Luego cada banco cantonal puede tener una garantía adicional que se suma a la federal (en muchos casos es ilimitada).

http://www.kantonalbank.ch/pdf/d/markt/KBs_rechtsform_f.pdf

En el caso del BCV no tiene ninguna adicional y en el del BCGE, desaparecerá el 1/1/2017.

Todos los bancos suizos que no estén en este listado tienen los 100.000 CHF de rigor.


----------



## micamor (29 May 2012)

Y Digo yo.
¿Que tal una cuenta en Barclays en divisas?
https://www.barclays.es/publico/contents/particulares/cuentas_CuentasEnDivisa.jsp?lang=es_ES


----------



## 0absoluto (29 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Y Digo yo.
> ¿Que tal una cuenta en Barclays en divisas?
> https://www.barclays.es/publico/contents/particulares/cuentas_CuentasEnDivisa.jsp?lang=es_ES



Si lo preguntas como medida anticorralito (o mejor dicho, anticorralón), no sirve.
Puedes ver lo que se hizo en Argentina: 
"_Todos los depósitos en dólares estadounidenses u otras monedas extranjeras existentes en el sistema financiero, serán convertidos a pesos a razón de 1,40 pesos por cada dólar USD, o su equivalente en otra moneda extranjera. La entidad financiera cumplirá con su obligación devolviendo pesos a la relación indicada_"

Extraido de: Cómo se hace un corralito


----------



## alfenhique (29 May 2012)

De las opciones propuestas veo la de Saxobank como la más sencilla ¿no? 

Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí sin problema, te atienden en castellano y puedes contratar en cualquier divisa.

El principal problema puede estar en el hecho de no disponer de tarjeta de crédito para pagar, pero como sitio de refugio para salvarse de un posible expolio financiero por parte de la castuza española parece ideal ¿no?

Yo ya había pensado en que una posibiilidad de escapar al corralito podía ser meter pasta en paypal o en alguna casa de apuestas seria pero no había pensado en un banco de inversión y dejar el dinero ahí durmiendo.


----------



## patsy (29 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> no meteria yo la pasta en un banco chino ni aunque tuviese certeza absoluta del corralito..



que prefieres perder la pasta SEGURO en un banco español a perderla QUIZAS en un banco chino?

que patriotismo hamijo... pues nada, tu mismo. Con tal de que luego no les eches la culpa a los alemanes...


----------



## micamor (29 May 2012)

Joder, Joder, visto el Link, es la historia de España.
Joder, Joder, como se está poniendo esto.
El que no se de prisa, lo lleva claro.
Aquí ya han prohibido pagar las facturas de más de 2500€, pronto, pronto, pondrán una limitación para sacar dinero.





0absoluto dijo:


> Si lo preguntas como medida anticorralito (o mejor dicho, anticorralón), no sirve.
> Puedes ver lo que se hizo en Argentina:
> "_Todos los depósitos en dólares estadounidenses u otras monedas extranjeras existentes en el sistema financiero, serán convertidos a pesos a razón de 1,40 pesos por cada dólar USD, o su equivalente en otra moneda extranjera. La entidad financiera cumplirá con su obligación devolviendo pesos a la relación indicada_"
> 
> Extraido de: Cómo se hace un corralito


----------



## Dolmen (29 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Por si es de vuestro interés he encontrado un PDF con las garantías de cada banco cantonal en Suiza. La que da el estado federal y que se aplica a TODOS los bancos es de 100.000 CHF. Luego cada banco cantonal puede tener una garantía adicional que se suma a la federal (en muchos casos es ilimitada).
> 
> http://www.kantonalbank.ch/pdf/d/markt/KBs_rechtsform_f.pdf
> 
> ...



¿Es lo mismo garantía total que ilimitada?

Los foreros prefieren los bancos cantonales que a UBS o Credit Suisse; sin embargo, los bancos cantonales no parecen tener la orientación internacional que tienen UBS o CS ¿la seguridad para un extranjero sería la misma?, ¿y las comisiones si se quiere mantener el dinero en euros?, ¿habrá que pasar por el franco suizo para cualquier movimiento?


----------



## micamor (29 May 2012)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Es lo mismo garantía total que ilimitada?



El Fondo de Garantía Suizo solamente garantiza hasta 6.000 millones de Francos Suizos.


----------



## vicenmadrid (29 May 2012)

quijotin dijo:


> ¿Nadie se ha planteado Gibraltar como opción? ¿Qué opinión os merecen los bancos gibraltareños?
> 
> Siempre que se trate de dinero A supongo que será igual de legal que cualquier otro país de la UE.



He estado buscando en internet, banco en Gibraltar para poder abrir una cuenta on-line. Lo único que he encontrado para abrir una cuenta, y que no sea fisicamente allí, es INVESTORS EUROPE; no es banco, es un broker. La cantidad mínima para abrir la cuenta son 10.000 libras.


----------



## maquina80 (30 May 2012)

yo acabo de registrarme en la web, a esperar la documentacion y luego ya veremos....


----------



## Dolmen (30 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> El Fondo de Garantía Suizo solamente garantiza hasta 6.000 millones de Francos Suizos.



¿Sabéis de alguien que haya abierto una cuenta en un banco cantonal como no residente? O sea, trasladándose a Suiza para abrir la cuenta. 

No entiendo muy bien qué garantía podría ofrecer el banco cantonal de Ginebra cuando se extinga la ilimatada.


----------



## Enterao (30 May 2012)

patsy dijo:


> que prefieres perder la pasta SEGURO en un banco español a perderla QUIZAS en un banco chino?
> 
> que patriotismo hamijo... pues nada, tu mismo. Con tal de que luego no les eches la culpa a los alemanes...



no , prefiero conservar algo de mis euros aunque sea en pesetas a perderlo todo
con algun timo chino...


----------



## Tin Rope (30 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> no , prefiero conservar algo de mis euros aunque sea en pesetas a perderlo todo
> con algun timo chino...



que parte de fondo de garantia LUXEMBURGUES no has entendido??


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

He llamado a UBS Suiza y no cobran comisiones si tienes más de 50.000 CHF (o el valor equivalente en euros), puede ser en varias cuentas, no tiene por qué ser una sola. Hay que ir alli con el pasaporte y ya está. Hay 3 meses de plazo para hacer al transferencia/s del dinero. Luego se puede cerrar la cuenta a distancia si se quiere.

No me ha parecido mal.


----------



## Dolmen (5 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> He llamado a UBS Suiza y no cobran comisiones si tienes más de 50.000 CHF (o el valor equivalente en euros), puede ser en varias cuentas, no tiene por qué ser una sola. Hay que ir alli con el pasaporte y ya está. Hay 3 meses de plazo para hacer al transferencia/s del dinero. Luego se puede cerrar la cuenta a distancia si se quiere.
> 
> No me ha parecido mal.



¿Tienes alguna información sobre Credit Suisse o la Banca cantonal de Zurich? No veo dónde se puede solicitar información en la página de la Banca cantonal porque no sé alemán; escribí hace días a Credit Suisse, pero no me han contestado, supongo que porque lo he hecho en información sobre cuentas para residentes, pero no veo ningún formulario para no-residentes; en todos los que veo aparece ya escrito que el domicilio pertecene a Suiza.


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna información sobre Credit Suisse o la Banca cantonal de Zurich? No veo dónde se puede solicitar información en la página de la Banca cantonal porque no sé alemán; escribí hace días a Credit Suisse, pero no me han contestado, supongo que porque lo he hecho en información sobre cuentas para residentes, pero no veo ningún formulario para no-residentes; en todos los que veo aparece ya escrito que el domicilio pertecene a Suiza.



Confirmo también lo comentado por otros foreros sobre Crédit Suisse. Mínimo de 50.000 CHF pero con 40 CHF mensuales de comisión y no te la quitan a menos que seas residente. Por lo demás el resto es muy parecido. También hay que ir alli a darla de alta. La comisión es altita.


----------



## japiluser (2 Abr 2013)

Se tendrá que ir reflotando el hilo.....!


----------



## quijotin (2 Abr 2013)

¿Que os parece la posibilidad de abrir cuenta en Barkleys en UK? 



> Abrir cuenta en Barclays UK
> Barclays le ofrece una completa gama de productos y servicios, tanto para personas físicas como para personas jurídicas (PYMEs), a través de las 1.700 oficinas que tiene en Reino Unido. Abrir una cuenta corriente con nosotros es fácil.
> 
> Si se está trasladando al Reino Unido y quiere abrir una cuenta corriente con Barclays Bank, simplemente tiene que llamar al teléfono 900 987 188. *Nuestro equipo en Reino Unido le organizará una cita con un asesor personal en una de nuestras oficinas en Reino Unido. Está cita tendrá lugar en el día, en la hora y en la oficina que le resulte más conveniente.
> ...



https://www.barclays.es/publico/contents/particulares/cuentas_abrirCuentaUK.jsp?lang=es_ES

El problema es que parece pensado para gente que se va a desplazar al Reino Unido. ¿Será posible abrir cuentas-refugio desde oficina española de Barclays, y luego operar solo on line?

Que opinais?


----------



## Riemann (2 Abr 2013)

Hay una excelente compilación en este hilo.

Si tienes 25.000 € la opción más cómoda es ABN AMRO. Es un banco estatal holandés, te atiende en inglés, y te da todos los servicios de un banco (tarjetas, ...)

Para el que sepa francés, la Libret A de la Banque Postale francesa, banco también estatal, sin mínimo, sin gastos, y una pequeña rentabilidad.


----------



## eufcb5 (3 Abr 2013)

Alguien tiene cuenta abierta en el banco belga este www.keytradebank.com podria dar mas detalles? se menciona en este hilo pero poco mas


----------



## eufcb5 (3 Abr 2013)

Riemann dijo:


> Hay una excelente compilación en este hilo.
> 
> Si tienes 25.000 € la opción más cómoda es ABN AMRO. Es un banco estatal holandés, te atiende en inglés, y te da todos los servicios de un banco (tarjetas, ...)
> 
> Para el que sepa francés, la Libret A de la Banque Postale francesa, banco también estatal, sin mínimo, sin gastos, y una pequeña rentabilidad.



tienes cuenta tu en ese banco frances dan tarjetas asociadas a la cuenta?? gstos de manutencion??


----------



## Riemann (3 Abr 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> tienes cuenta tu en ese banco frances dan tarjetas asociadas a la cuenta?? gstos de manutencion??



Lo he puesto en ese hilo sobre cuentas bancarias.

No soy cliente en este momento, pero las condiciones las tienes en la web. Con la cuenta corriente, tienes una comisión de 30 € /año de mínimo y una tarjeta. Se puede retirar dinero gratuitamente en cualquier cajero de la zona euro 6 veces al mes. A esa cuenta puedes asociar una cuenta de ahorro Libret A, que da un interés de 1,75 %. Como ves con 2000 € generas intereses que pagan la comisión de mantenimiento.

(Editado para poner que la comisión son 30 €/año, y clarificar que la Libret A necesita una cuenta corriente asociada)


----------



## alpujarrense (18 Abr 2013)

En el Keytrade belga se puede abrir cuenta online,sin gastos de mantenimiento,solo dan tarjeta American Express; de débito y Visa solo a los belgas, no he mirado más.


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Abr 2013)

Lo bueno del KeyTradeBank es que tienen oficinas en Belgica, Suiza, Holanda o Luxemburgo, pero lo que no me gusta es que es no te dan una cuenta bancaria con IBAN propio para tí, sino que operas a través de lo que se conoce como cuentas omnibus. 
Ver por ejemplo el FAQ: https://www.keytradebank.lu/en/support/faq/7
Puede que haya a quien eso no le importe, pero para mí una cuenta sin IBAN propio es inaceptable.


----------



## alpujarrense (19 Abr 2013)

Supongo que una cuenta Omnibus tiene un nùmero y cada miembro de esa cuenta tiene el mismo, más la terminación diferente; porque, opacidad supongo que no habrá, ya que si la hubiera, no tendríamos que ir a ningún paraiso fiscal.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 16:57 ----------

He empezado a mirar este hilo hace poco;el año pasado alguien hablaba del DKB alemán; solo admiten clientes que hablen alemán, te llaman para preguntarte porqué quieres abrir cuenta y si no hablas,nada. Al poco tiempo me mandaron un mail y me decían que tenía que hablar y escribir alemán.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (19 Abr 2013)

Sudafrica tiene un 24 % de paro.


----------



## Offshore (19 Abr 2013)

Norvik Banka en Latvia
BNP Paribas en Bélgica
Bn


----------



## PCH1111 (19 Abr 2013)

citibank si eres cliente Gold te abre cuenta donde te de la gana. Sin problemas te lo gestionan ellos TODO, fácil y de forma rápida.

Saludos


----------



## Riemann (19 Abr 2013)

alpujarrense dijo:


> ---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 16:57 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]He empezado a mirar este hilo hace poco;el año pasado alguien hablaba del DKB alemán; solo admiten clientes que hablen alemán, te llaman para preguntarte porqué quieres abrir cuenta y si no hablas,nada. Al poco tiempo me mandaron un mail y me decían que tenía que hablar y escribir alemán.



El DKB tiene requisitos raros. A mí me pasó algo así con la llamada.

Si quieres abrir una cuenta en Alemania, tienes estas opciones:


Caja de ahorros de Frankfurt por Internet, 1822Direkt. El único inconveniente es que sin ingresos periódicos pagas una comisión de 4 €/mes. Te dan una tarjeta con la que puedes pagar en comercios, pero las disposiciones en efectivo en cajeros son caras. Máxima calificación crediticia. Por desgracia, para abrir una cuenta es necesario desplazarse a una oficina de correos alemana para identificarse (Postident). Tienen ganas de captar ahorro, pues tras visitar su web y abrir algún formulario donde puse mi dirección, me mandaron una carta a España para decirme que por qué no les abría una cuenta.
Comdirect (filial del Commerzbank orientada a Internet). Esta es mi opción. El servicio es exquisito: con 2,5 millones de clientes me contestan todos mis mensajes de e-mail en 2-3 horas. El problema es que no te abren cuenta corriente, sólo cuenta de ahorro, y sólo puedes enviar dinero a una única cuenta de pagos que tú elijes (puede estar en España). Pagan un 1 % de interés hasta 10.000 € y a partir de ahí 0,4 %. También tiene cuenta de inversión. En otro hilo os conté como abrirla
Una cuenta en un broker como flatex.de. Es lo que usan los que compran bonos alemanes.

Por supuesto, la comunicación con ellos es el alemán. Son sus reglas.

Yo elegí Comdirect por estas razones: es un banco con muchos clientes, no una cosa rara que puede petar, y Flatex.de no me da la misma seguridad. Y para abrir una cuenta se puede hacer desde aquí identificándose a través de notario.

Hoy hubiera elegido la Banque Postal Francesa, pero ya tengo mi problema arreglado y Comdirect son excelentes profesionales.


----------



## serhost (19 Abr 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> citibank si eres cliente Gold te abre cuenta donde te de la gana. Sin problemas te lo gestionan ellos TODO, fácil y de forma rápida.
> 
> Saludos



Es decir, si tienes más de 75.000 euros con ellos.

Aunque lo normal es que te traten bien, son bastante piratas con muchas cosas que no dejan claras, si les convienes como cliente no te dan problemas, a mi me han dado pocos, pero si no te pueden freir a comisiones.

Sólo un detalle, pedí cancelar mi cuenta con ellos hace dos meses y menos mal que me he quedado con un papel sellado por ellos, porque aún no lo han hecho.

Las transferencias por ejemplo son otro talón de aquiles, tardan dos días con ellos dando igual la hora a la que las envíes y si es hecha a través de la opción SEPA o no.

Fuera del horario de atención al cliente normal, el número citigold te devuelve a un chunguito con pocas ganas de trabajar y sn sangre en las venas, casi preferiría que hubiesen puesto horario de oficina, ya que el chunguito no se entera apropósito salvo que le pongas las pilas.

En la atención al cliente normal, preocúpate si te prometen llamarte, nunca lo harán.

La página, aunque ha mejorado en seguridad, todavía deja mucho que desear, pero al menos funciona.


----------



## alpujarrense (19 Abr 2013)

Gracias por la información Riemann; no entiendo alemán, pero por lo que me dice el Google Chrome, efectivamente parece interesante;al abrir tu enlace se ve que ofrecen cuenta corriente con tarjeta de débito y de crédito, supongo que más adelante estará la advertencia de: " solo para alemanes", como ocurre en el Keytrade belga. Al picar en las tarjetas, veo una curiosidad,un toro, y en el desplegable de país está EE.UU que en otros pone que no se aceptan.


----------



## Riemann (19 Abr 2013)

alpujarrense dijo:


> Gracias por la información Riemann; no entiendo alemán, pero por lo que me dice el Google Chrome, efectivamente parece interesante;al abrir tu enlace se ve que ofrecen cuenta corriente con tarjeta de débito y de crédito, supongo que más adelante estará la advertencia de: " solo para alemanes", como ocurre en el Keytrade belga. Al picar en las tarjetas, veo una curiosidad,un toro, y en el desplegable de país está EE.UU que en otros pone que no se aceptan.



La información de que no abren cuentas corrientes me la dieron directamente hablando con ellos (por las explicaciones detalladas que me dieron, me parece que debieron consultar a sus servicios jurídicos). Si quieres tarjeta yo me iría a la Banque Postal francesa. El francés es fácil de entender, Francia no está tan mal y puedes retirar sin comisión 5 veces al mes en cualquier cajero de la Unión Europea.


----------



## alpujarrense (21 Abr 2013)

Lo que dijo alguien, no recuerdo si en este hilo o en otro, es que, como ING-LU si da tarjetas, haces una transferencia y ya está. Donde únicamente no he podido utilizar esta tarjeta es en los parkings, pero para pagar y hacer reintegros ya vale;supongo que tampoco la admitirán en la autopista que es un pago off-line.


----------



## 5=6 (1 Abr 2020)

UP! UP! reflotando hilo interesante.


----------



## sergioahullana (1 Abr 2020)

cnk57 dijo:


> Saxo Bank
> 
> Es danés, no español. Dinamarca no está en el euro.
> Cubierto por el FGD danés.
> ...



Me ha parecido interesante este banco Saxo Bank que comentaban en 2012. No se si alguien tuviera algun conocimiento si aun se puede abrir de forma online para no residentes. Y si hay costes de mantenimiento de cuenta etc


----------



## roybatty (1 Abr 2020)

Que pensáis de Barclays Bank? Fui cliente de ellos en España pero los absorbió Caixabank. Tienen una cuenta internacional donde puedes elegir €, $ o £, he rellenado su papeleo para la video confirmación de documentación la semana que viene. Piden un mínimo de 25k en libras. Lo que no entiendo es que te remiten al FGD de Isla de Man hasta 50k libras. Sabéis algo de estas cuentas ?


----------



## 5=6 (2 Abr 2020)

sergioahullana dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante este banco Saxo Bank que comentaban en 2012. No se si alguien tuviera algun conocimiento si aun se puede abrir de forma online para no residentes. Y si hay costes de mantenimiento de cuenta etc



Saxo es uno de los bancos más completos por precio y plataforma, sin embargo, a los españoles nos está vetado. Si el ingreso mínimo exigido por el banco es de 500 libras para los ingleses y en otros paises oscila entre los 1000 y 10.000 euros, para abrir un español una cuenta tiene que hacer un ingreso mínimo de 100.000 euros, sí cien mil. Con un par de cojones!!


----------



## sergioahullana (2 Abr 2020)

Gracias por tu aportacion.


----------



## Pinovski (14 May 2020)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Mi idea es crear un hilo con todas las opciones posibles y con la información necesaria para que cualquiera pueda abrir cuenta si lo ve oportuno.
> 
> 1.SwissQuote.
> Banco Suizo, se puede abrir cuenta online multidivisas, resumen del hilo gracias a cidadell, aquí.
> ...





3.Bancos Sudafricanos. Algún forero ha hablado algo sobre ellos. En principio no ponen problemas, es necesario una entrevista en la embajada y la cuenta sería en moneda local. Sin embargo la moneda no se comporta nada mal(corregidme si acaso por favor):
EUR/ZAR | Gráfico de conversión de divisas - Yahoo! Finanzas
Alguno queria abrir cuenta por comprobar "diferentes realidades financieras", pues bien yo estoy interesado, MÁS INFO POR FAVOR!!
. El banco sobre el que se ha hablado es éste. Enviado un mensaje con preguntas me contestan que no responden en español, que estarian encantados de atenderme en inglés.

4.Banco chino, con página en español---bastante cutre, usan traductor de google---y *con sede en Madrid*--- . Aparentemente, se comporta como una simple sucursal y tiene otro plus añadido el fondo de garantia de depósitos es *LUXEMBURGO*. PREMIO! Aunque sometido a la jurisdicción hispanistaní.
posibildad de abrir cuenta en yuanes, para diversificar y tal...

Este banco chino creo que nadie ha hablado de él por este foro, yo me lo encontre por ahi, buscando por "internec". Investigad vosotros, a ver que sacmos de él, pero vamos en principio tiene buena pinta además de poder abrir un deposito al 3,6%, no se si continuará vigente...
Tampoco se que ocurriria en caso de corralito o corralón en hispanistán, dad vuestra opinión.

5. tambien he leido sobre hacerse una cuenta en francia y alemania. si me dais info, la cuelgo en este primer post para que esté accesible.

6. Cuenta en Saxo bank, banco de Dinamarca. Info aquí.

7.Banco austriaco

8.Banco alemán

Ale, pues eso a contrastar, a ampliar info, valoraciones, criticas, todo bien recibido.
[/QUOTE]
habría que actualizar todo esto


----------



## Abrojo (28 Oct 2020)

Up

Buena iniciativa Pinovsky, un poco tarde para mí 

Respecto al banco chino, ICBC, en 2017 fue noticia porque la justicia española investigaba posible blanqueo de dinero de las mafias chinas en la filial de Madrid: https://delano.lu/d/detail/news/spanish-money-laundering-probe-investigates-icbc-lux/155402


----------



## Pinovski (28 Oct 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> Up
> 
> Buena iniciativa Pinovsky, un poco tarde para mí
> 
> Respecto al banco chino, ICBC, en 2017 fue noticia porque la justicia española investigaba posible blanqueo de dinero de las mafias chinas en la filial de Madrid: Spanish money laundering probe investigates ICBC in Lux. - Delano - Luxembourg in English



yo al final tengo dukascopy, los fintech de bitwala y revolut, asi como depositos de Raisin, no pude encontrar bancos tan facilmente como la gente dice que se hace... Transferwise alguno dice por ahi tambien.


----------

